# IBS problems for 19 years now, so sick of it



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, so I am a 37 year old female, I have 2 kids, one is 3 and 1 is 5months. It seems like my IBS has gotten worse since the second C-section. Here is my story, i started with symptoms of constipation at an early age, when i was a child around 5 years old. As i got older i started having the alternating type. I will go days (like 4-5) without going to the bathroom and then once it finally comes, the first time is normal, second time normal and every other time after that is either broken up stuff or loose. Always lots of gas with it. Sometimes BM's are painful, sometimes not. Sometimes i feel sick with it sometimes i don't. The thing about my IBS that aggravates me the most is the unpredictability. If i go in the morning, some days that's all i do. Some days it's after every meal. It's the urgency. There have been times i am so glad i was home cause i don't know if i would have made it. It makes me just want to stay home all the time, i don't eat out, i don't go places unless i know where the bathroom is. Forget road trips. Although i have gone recently to florida, i just don't eat anything the whole time we're driving for fear of being in the middle of nowhere on an interstate with no bathroom. It is so hard right now with a baby and having to deal with IBS. My stomach constantly growls or gurgles. I am on day 4 or 5 of gurgling and pooping loose stuff (sorry for too much info)after having gone 4 days with no BM. This is how it always is. What can a person do to just go once a day normal so that you can plan the rest of the day and not have to worry about all the pooping and stomach noises. I feel so much better when i'm constipated. It's when it starts to move that all my problems come. THen after this episode i will be so cleaned out i will go for days again without going. It is a vicious cycle. Anyone else sound like this. Wondering if it's certain foods i'm eating. I already watch everything i eat. Cook most everything i eat. ONly thing i eat out is pizza. Thinking about seeing a homeopathic doctor and getting tested for food allergies and gluten sensitivtiy. Had a negative celiac already. had colonoscopy everything normal. I do suffer from bad nerves sometimes, but not all the time and lots of times when i have a flare im not nervous. I did notice that alot of the time i get this is around my ovulation or period, which made me think it was hormonal. I am so tired of trying to figure it out i just want a normal colon and normal poop. Can anyone offer anything they found out or helped them. getting very disgusted and depressed.


----------



## campjoy (Feb 17, 2012)

babybird said:


> Ok, so I am a 37 year old female, I have 2 kids, one is 3 and 1 is 5months. It seems like my IBS has gotten worse since the second C-section. Here is my story, i started with symptoms of constipation at an early age, when i was a child around 5 years old. As i got older i started having the alternating type. I will go days (like 4-5) without going to the bathroom and then once it finally comes, the first time is normal, second time normal and every other time after that is either broken up stuff or loose. Always lots of gas with it. Sometimes BM's are painful, sometimes not. Sometimes i feel sick with it sometimes i don't. The thing about my IBS that aggravates me the most is the unpredictability. If i go in the morning, some days that's all i do. Some days it's after every meal. It's the urgency. There have been times i am so glad i was home cause i don't know if i would have made it. It makes me just want to stay home all the time, i don't eat out, i don't go places unless i know where the bathroom is. Forget road trips. Although i have gone recently to florida, i just don't eat anything the whole time we're driving for fear of being in the middle of nowhere on an interstate with no bathroom. It is so hard right now with a baby and having to deal with IBS. My stomach constantly growls or gurgles. I am on day 4 or 5 of gurgling and pooping loose stuff (sorry for too much info)after having gone 4 days with no BM. This is how it always is. What can a person do to just go once a day normal so that you can plan the rest of the day and not have to worry about all the pooping and stomach noises. I feel so much better when i'm constipated. It's when it starts to move that all my problems come. THen after this episode i will be so cleaned out i will go for days again without going. It is a vicious cycle. Anyone else sound like this. Wondering if it's certain foods i'm eating. I already watch everything i eat. Cook most everything i eat. ONly thing i eat out is pizza. Thinking about seeing a homeopathic doctor and getting tested for food allergies and gluten sensitivtiy. Had a negative celiac already. had colonoscopy everything normal. I do suffer from bad nerves sometimes, but not all the time and lots of times when i have a flare im not nervous. I did notice that alot of the time i get this is around my ovulation or period, which made me think it was hormonal. I am so tired of trying to figure it out i just want a normal colon and normal poop. Can anyone offer anything they found out or helped them. getting very disgusted and depressed.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you're going through so much problems with this. I've had IBS-C for about 16 years now, this october will make it 17, and out of all of the chronic illnesses out there with no cure it's the only one that can kill your social life, and hurt you to the core. I keep a food diary myself, but it never seemed to work. I literally skip lunch at work and only eat when I'm home. I've found somethings that seem to work are chlorophyll, which can soothe the stomach and acts as an internal deodorant. Probiotics,which are good bacteria, and other natural vitamins that you can get in the diet section of the forums. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone here. I haven't posted in a while, but had to reply just to tell you that there are others like you who understand.


----------



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

lone_paladin said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're going through so much problems with this. I've had IBS-C for about 16 years now, this october will make it 17, and out of all of the chronic illnesses out there with no cure it's the only one that can kill your social life, and hurt you to the core. I keep a food diary myself, but it never seemed to work. I literally skip lunch at work and only eat when I'm home. I've found somethings that seem to work are chlorophyll, which can soothe the stomach and acts as an internal deodorant. Probiotics,which are good bacteria, and other natural vitamins that you can get in the diet section of the forums. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone here. I haven't posted in a while, but had to reply just to tell you that there are others like you who understand.


Thanks for taking the time to write.  It really does help to know someone else cares.


----------

